# Kottonmouth Kings Stash



## Kabuta (Jul 10, 2006)

Im ready for tonight!!!

Theres is over 10 stains I have saved up.

The hash is made with AK47 and white Rhino. Bubble hash. Theres 7 Grams of it.

Theres a few ounces of weed there!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks great. but I hope thats not you in the photograph. I would blur out the face on that one. Just my opinion.


----------



## rasta (Jul 10, 2006)

sounds great,, just tell me what time ,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2006)

good Idea to edit that one bro.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 11, 2006)

damn that looks nice.....im catching a ride with rasta if ya don't mind


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Damn that looks good. I'll take a few hits of the hash please.  *


----------

